# to carry or sell off my 5943?



## Gunzuki (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got my ccw , I qualified with my 1911a1 but I had purchased an ex-Cleveland Oh pd S&w 5943. Guess I feel like I should get rid of it , it's in great shape but I have been firing my 1911a1 for a year now and love it . I plan on carrying the 1911 when I have a jacket on and a bersa thunder for summer carry. Any ideas? There is a gun show here this weekend if you have any idea of the value , I think I might trade it off. Umm if anyone else carries a 1911a1 , do you carry cocked and locked with one in the pipe?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

1911 carry modes:

Condition 0. chambered ,cocked and safety off

Condition 1. chambered,cocked and safety on

Condition 2. chambered and hammer down

Condition 3. full mag,not chambered,hammer down.

Condition 0 has it's uses but don't carry that way.Condition 1 is the only way to carry a 1911,carrying it in 2 or 3 you basically have a club that can get you killed at self defense ranges.

Unless you don't like the Smith or need the money,I'd keep it.I don't recall that variant but they can be changed by anyone that works on them,and they are a good piece.I had the generic model 915 and it was nicer than some of the 5900s I've seen.They carry nice too,a good quality holster can make it disappear under a t-shirt.I would actually sell the Bersa,the Smith is much higher quality.

Bt a good holster,I mean something that in the $70 and up range.I don't like plastic so I can't help there,but in leather anything better than Galco.I have a few old Galco holsters that seem better made than the newer ones I've seen,but the shoulder rig is the only one I use to carry in.For the same pricerange you can have a better handmade rig.I've heard very few people that didn't like Milt Sparks VMII for IWB,but there are variations of it that can be had a little cheaper.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen them go for anywhere from $250 to $600 depending on condition........a bit heavy for some,for carry........... DA, I prefer DA/SA.....decent sights...nice firearm........I agree with Rex........I'd get rid of the Bersa, before the Smith.......as the years go by, they get harder to find...I would be willing to bet, down the road, the Smith will hold value alot more than the Bersa..........


----------



## Gunzuki (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanx for the help.


----------

